# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Obras de construcción del puente Verrazano-Narrows en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 6' 29'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1122/1475175/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

